# subwoofer and music



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've tried various settings on my receiver to get 2.1 music. Bass plays through woofer during movies.. While music plays in movie.. But CD or stream and the sub never kicks in.. What am I missing.. I know the sub works..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

In some cases you have to go into the menu of your reciever and find the subwoofer setting. In mine I have to select "yes" in order for the subwoofer to work. Also your crossover should be set to 80hz and then you can have the bass directed to the subwoofer. Also set your speakers to small if you have that option. Even if you have speakers that can handle freq's down to 30 to 40hz it is still a good idea to set them to small.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^
That should do it.


----------



## gocubs30 (Jul 30, 2012)

chashint said:


> ^^^
> That should do it.




So choosing small for speakers is the key then.. As its at 80 already


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gocubs30 said:


> So choosing small for speakers is the key then.. As its at 80 already


Yes. This is, probably, the most critical setting.


----------

